# Hops from Sydney bb stinking out freezer



## mrsupraboy (29/10/14)

Was wondering if anyone else has come across this. I normally order from Australian hop deal(yob) never had a problem with him was buying some grain through the bb and thought what the hell just add them on. It has stunk out the freezer and the hop smell is going through all the fridge and meats. I was wondering if there is a way to stop it.


----------



## mrsupraboy (29/10/14)

I've glad wrapped over the packaging he has put on it. And still smell. I have other Hops in there and no smell from yobs ones.


----------



## Phoney (29/10/14)

Get a vacuum sealer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/10/14)

I don't follow , are you saying they stink like bad or you saying the packaging is no good ?
If you bough hops without checking how they were packaged then a lesson learn.
If it isn't in foil barrier bags dont buy it.
Nev


----------



## danestead (29/10/14)

WHat Nev said. I was in a Perth hbs recently which is nowhere near where I live however Ihappend to be passing by. Thought I'd have a look. Saw some hop varieties that I hadn't seen available elsewhere so took them to the counter. I asked how they were packaged as they weren't vacuum sealed, just loose foil packs. He said no they weren't vacuum sealed or flushed with nitrogen or anything. I said ok, walked them back to the fridge and left.


----------



## going down a hill (29/10/14)

You should make a stinky beer, quick!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/10/14)

danestead said:


> WHat Nev said. I was in a Perth hbs recently which is nowhere near where I live however Ihappend to be passing by. Thought I'd have a look. Saw some hop varieties that I hadn't seen available elsewhere so took them to the counter. I asked how they were packaged as they weren't vacuum sealed, just loose foil packs. He said no they weren't vacuum sealed or flushed with nitrogen or anything. I said ok, walked them back to the fridge and left.


I hope you tried to educate the retailer ?
Really its up to brewers to demand better packaging , this is a good start to change across the board.
Nev


----------



## danestead (29/10/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I hope you tried to educate the retailer ?
> Really its up to brewers to demand better packaging , this is a good start to change across the board.
> Nev


Surely the retailer knows the correct way to prolong the life of hops. It was one of the big 2 in Perth, and it wasn't the one near where I live nev. Me walking out should be education enough I think. I'll just not bother going back, not that I go there often anyway.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/10/14)

danestead said:


> Surely the retailer knows the correct way to prolong the life of hops. It was one of the big 2 in Perth, and it wasn't the one near where I live nev. Me walking out should be education enough I think. I'll just not bother going back, not that I go there often anyway.


Yes I know the one, they have sold cheese hops more than once before.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/10/14)

I got the same hops from the recent BB in Sydney and they came in glad bags as they were split from 1kg vac/nitro sealed packages and the organizer of the BB explained they would not be vac sealing the splits on hops.

If you then just put these into the freezer with gladwrap around them its no wonder the freezer has a stinky hop smell......my car smelt like that for a couple of days after transporting my 2kgs back to the coast(75min drive) 

I put mine into the fridge and the next night/s vacuum sealed them into 100g lots for brewing.

I cant say what condition those hops would be now after all this time and it may be too late to get a vac sealer for them.


----------



## mrsupraboy (30/10/14)

OK thanks guys were so I buy a vacuum sealer from


----------



## mrsupraboy (30/10/14)

And it's a good hop smell


----------



## NewtownClown (30/10/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> OK thanks guys were so I buy a vacuum sealer from


Just saw them in K-mart recently (Bondi Junction and Marrickville Metro) otherwise Kogan sell a good one and they are all over e-bay. You want .75 to 1 bar of suck


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/10/14)

I use a Kogan, but it doesn't re -seal the foil bags, so I put the open foil bag inside the Kogan bag and re-seal that way. By doing that you can store your hops inside the foil bag, vac sealed.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/10/14)

I use a kogan brand aswell, it was $70 and had free shipping at the time.


----------



## beercus (30/10/14)

I bought one of these a couple of years ago of this same ebay guy. Still the same model. Im very happy with it, have used it for full leg hams and it does the job. I also buy bags from him too. Local and quick delivery. Vacuum sealer is well worth the investment. We use it a lot for camping, marinating stuff, curing and HOPS!

No affiliation!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-Food-Sealer-Saver-Stainless-Steel-2-speed-pump-10m-bags-included-/261080287506?pt=AU_Food_Storage&hash=item3cc9990912

Beercus


----------



## goatus (30/10/14)

While on this topic - where do people get their vaccum bags from?


----------



## Mardoo (30/10/14)

I have the same make as Beercus. Really like it.


----------



## beercus (30/10/14)

goatus said:


> While on this topic - where do people get their vaccum bags from?


ebay in bulk, I like to have both sizes on hand...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Food-sealer-bag-roll-50m-500-bags-22cm-and-28cm-rolls-bags-NEW-textured-/270851673729?pt=AU_Food_Storage&hash=item3f10048e81

beercus


----------



## mfeighan (30/10/14)

goatus said:


> While on this topic - where do people get their vaccum bags from?


i get mine from pacfoods.com.au perfect sized hop bags, decent price

Haha Dane, are you talking about the one near adventure world, with the grumpy daughter who serves and does not leave a good impression?


----------



## barls (30/10/14)

i got mine ages ago from a bulk buy we did.
http://www.sealandpack.com/#!product/prd1/2895329321/food-saver-vacuum-sealer-with-200bags
plenty of topics on this already.
i get my bags from the packing centre when they have their 10% discount on.
you need to figure out if you want to use the foil bags or not.
I'm on my second one in 7 years.
mines a snorkel type where as the ones mentioned already are a channel type.


----------



## Pogierob (30/10/14)

Get a dedicated fridge/freezer for brewing! !


----------



## DU99 (30/10/14)

Kogan Unit


----------

